# Clinique's NEW Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector



## Smokey Eye (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried Clinique's NEW Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector? Can you really notice a difference? I want to see if it's worth $50.

Thanks!


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 25, 2010)

I used there even better foundation when it first came out and I didn't notice any improvements to my skin.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to know as well because I want to try it! I'm not sure if it's worth the price though.. my dark circles are crazy dark


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 9, 2010)

Here's what you do so you don't have to spend $50. Every time you pass by a Macy's, Sephora, Nordstrom, or anywhere else that carries Clinique, ask for a sample of it. At the end of the day at the mall, you can have at least 3 or 4 samples! It says it takes a month to notice anything.


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

I have never been to impressed with anything Clinique has to offer. I think their products are over rated and drugstore level at best.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (May 11, 2010)

SmokeyEye- I do that all the time...hehe


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 12, 2010)

aprilpgb22, yes it saves a lot of money that's for sure!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2010)

50 bucks for an over the counter product? If it doesn't contain 2% hydroquinone then save your money. Testimonials on the internet do not impress me much.

Better yet, get a prescription for hydroquinone 5% from your family doctor.

And start using sunscreen. That's why you get brown spots to begin with.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 14, 2010)

For dark circles under the eyes, I use Clinique's All About Eyes Concealer. For me, it does the trick!

Also, I use SheerCover Light/medium underneath and around eyes, put just a touch of light, pale green mineral shadow on the dark lines, blend all that in and THEN put the Clinique's All About Eyes Concealer.

Does the trick!


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 14, 2010)

I use the Clinique All About Eyes Concealer on various areas on my entire face. It's one of the thickest liquids I've come across. However, in the meantime to fade away my dark acne scars, I'm trying the samples of my Clinique Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector.


----------



## prettyfaye (Oct 21, 2010)

I've heard very little about this product but you will need as you age along the way.


----------



## Andi (Oct 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 50 bucks for an over the counter product? If it doesn't contain 2% hydroquinone then save your money. Testimonials on the internet do not impress me much.
> 
> Better yet, get a prescription for hydroquinone 5% from your family doctor.
> ...



ItÂ´s hydroquinone free. I canÂ´t remember what the lightening agent is, but it must be Kojic Acid I believe

There are some OTC 2% hydroquinone creams (Ambi, Nadinola etc) which gave me a slightly more even skintone. And theyÂ´re cheap. I wouldnÂ´t spend $50 on the Clinique stuff, unless you can buy somewhere where you get your money back.

Now I ordered some 4% hydroquinone from a Canadian Pharmacy website. IÂ´m very excited to see how well it works


----------



## divadoll (Oct 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be careful about the hydroquinones.  



> Pigmentation reducing creams - the cure worse than the cause Therapists should be alarmed to read about recent research relating to hydroquinone causing cancer. Although hydroquinone creams are banned for use in cosmetics you may be still be giving hydroquinone to your clients without being aware. Recent evidence on the long term damage of hydroquinone has made this a critical issue for therapists to assess management of client's pigmentation issues.
> 
> Hydroquinone has been used for many years to reduce pigmentation by acting on melanin producing cells. This action can destroy the pigment making cells (melanocytes) and alter the structure of melanosomes (packets of pigment which are made by the melanocytes and passed to new skin cells as they are formed).
> 
> ...


  http://www.skinmed.co.uk/pharmacynews/pigmentationreducing.html


----------



## Andi (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been reading up on hydroquinone for several months, and I feel itÂ´s safe for me to use. I am caucasian (the dreaded side effect ochronosis is rare, and affects people with very dark skin), and I donÂ´t plan to use hydroquinone for longer than the suggested time frame (I think IÂ´ll probably have to use it less than that because I only have a few freckles and dark spots I want to fade). As soon as I notice any depigmented areas, I would stop ASAP... but I believe thatÂ´s a rare side effect as well, esp in light skinned people.

About it causing cancer, the studies that are always quoted (to my knowledge) consisted of giving high (!) doses of hydroquinone orally (!) to rats, for a prolonged period of time. This doesnÂ´t translate into the same risk for humans when itÂ´s applied topically for a restricted amount of time. But of course it has the potential of side effects, and it makes sense to develop safter alternatives...but so far I donÂ´t think itÂ´s clear which one of them is the most effective. And I think theyÂ´re ony used in OTC products so far, where I have no idea how high the actual concentration of the active ingredient is. With 4% hydroquinone cream I at least know whatÂ´s in it and that itÂ´s effective.


----------



## reece (Feb 20, 2013)

I tried Clinique's spot corrector..  twice daily until the bottle was empty.  If there was a difference in spots..  it was marginal.  I've read more reviews like mine on their product, than positive ones..  Good idea to ask for samples, esp on these expensive products.  I plan to try Civant Meladerm.. comes with a $ back guarantee and good reviews from skin review websites.  

Just a comment on reviewers willing to try hydroquinone..  One reviewer concluded it was safe for humans because the studies indicting hydroquinone were conducted on rats.. not sure that's a safe assumption.  Googling 'hydroquinone health effects on humans' and seeing who did clinicals involving humans, will get closer to the truth; there must be a reason the FDA - an agency famously lax on acting to remove well known harmful substances - banned the stuff.


----------



## makky (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyevive is the best I've ever found for undereye dark circles and puffiness. I promise, if you stick with it, it works!


----------

